

DailyBooth (YC S09) Closes $6 Million Venture Round - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/dailybooth-so-excited-about-ipad-2-camera-that-they-close-a-6-million-venture-round/

======
RyanAmos
We're hiring iOS, android, web frontend and backend engineers. Shoot me an
email (ryan @dailybooth) if interested.

It's probably also worth mentioning that we currently only have 2 engineers.
So if you have interest in working on the full stack and having your code
pushed to production where you can actually see users get excited over what
you build, then make sure you get in touch. The thing that will hold us back
the most is engineering resources (which we're actively attempting to fix).

~~~
gkoberger
I've been lucky enough to hang out with the DailyBooth crew a few times, and
they're all awesome. If you're looking for an amazing place to work,
definitely apply.

------
dusing
What are revenues like over there?

~~~
aberman
Curious why so many people upvoted this comment.

Is it because you are interested in hearing the answer? It's a social media
company focused on attracting users and eyeballs (at the moment). The revenue
is nil, same as it was for fb and google in the early days (not saying that
dailybooth will be the next facebook and google, just that there are examples
of companies that were once focused on users and eyeballs that are now focused
on revenue).

Or is it because people enjoy the snark? Screw that company that just raised
$6M!! I'm not jealous, I'm just...Bubble, bubble, stupid VCs, no revenue, no
business model, pictures, bubble!

------
tapvt
Congratulations on closing the round! What's the stack that you folks run over
there? Any plans towards expanding the user demographic profile? Either way:
Nice execution and killer product!

~~~
RyanAmos
Thanks. Our complete stack is quite complicated, but a quick run down of what
we're using: mysql, memcached, mongodb, gearman, nodejs, redis and puppet.
(Node and redis are not in production currently.) The main language we use is
php. I know, ugh, from all of you ruby and python guys, but good clean php is
as good as any of the other language.

Yes, we have plans to expand the user demographic. Our product roadmap should
help with this. We're just too constrained right now with engineering
resources.

~~~
gfodor
Wow, mysql, mongo, and redis all in the same stack sounds a little bit like
you guys have fallen into the trap of chasing too many shiny new technologies
:) (happens to me too)

~~~
RyanAmos
MySQL is what we started with, as time has gone by, we've migrated more and
more data to other data stores.

Redis and mongo solve two different problems for us. Redis is great for the
social graph, which is how we've started experimenting with it, whereas mongo
is best for just about everything else that doesn't hold the data in MySQL.

------
adrianwaj
Why not do a version just for people's pets?

Maybe try and surface potential models?

Otherwise, why would I go there?

------
jbpr
Congratulations Jon and Ryan!

